# MARSOC MWD Teams



## SR-25 (May 28, 2010)

Im looking for information on being a K-9 Handler with MARSOC. I actually just learned today that MARSOC has MWD Teams. Is MARSOC likely to let you lat move to 5812 or are the just pulling qualified guys in that are already 5812's? Any other info is appreciated.


----------



## SoloKing (May 29, 2010)

The 5812's have been attaching 3-4 months before a team heads down range. They intergrate and go through very little training with the teams right now but hopefully that changes. But just because you head down range with a MSOT doesn't mean you will stay with them. Once you get to your AO. Your a AO asset and can end up with anyone in SOF that needs you. Also good to know, if your dog goes PTSD, i.e. stops working and will only barks, bites, and shits its self in a vic, you both go home and the war goes on with out you. You don't get to be just another shooter once your dog is done working. Hope this answers some questions.


----------



## SR-25 (May 29, 2010)

Yes it does, thank you for the info.


----------



## SoloKing (Jun 1, 2010)

I just learned that 2nd MSOB has their kennal up and running and will not be pulling from MP Support BN for dogs. 1st MSOB kennal will also be up and running very soon. This changes quite a few things. If I get more info I will try and post.


----------



## SR-25 (Jun 2, 2010)

So does that mean MWDs will now be handled by CSO's or will they be attachments?


----------



## SoloKing (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry dude I don't know what you ment by CSO's, (I'm part retarted) but to may by answer your question: The dogs will be a BN asset, just like parachutes, dive gear, trucks, EOD, Signt geeks and the many others. Shit even the SARCs are attachments really. At some point during the work up all these people and gear get attatched to a company and then a team. Some like SARCs, Team Comm Operators are right away. Others, like EOD, SIGNT and I will bet MWDs will be alittle later.


----------



## SR-25 (Jun 2, 2010)

CSO: Critical Skills Operators, DCS: Direct Combat Support and CSS: Combat Service Support 

http://www.marines.mil/unit/marsoc/Pages/recruiting/Step1-Contact.aspx

It says on the web site that MWDs are part of DCS but I wasnt sure if that was due to change since they now have their own kennals


----------



## SoloKing (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahhh, Well then, I would say DCS.


----------

